# The Legend of Zelda Fan Thread :)



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Hallo Liebe Buffed Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auf die idee gekommen durhc das Tempel Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dne Kommentar von Kargaro

Hier Konnt ihr alles rund um Zelda Posten

Video´s Bilder Fragen und Sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





p.s Keine Video´s von Blacky die nerven Langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keine Troll Posts


Hab noch viel mehr das wurde aber das Thread Sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab vorhin gerade gesehen das World of Games das neue Zelda für den Wii für 2011 angekündigt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin gerade gesehen das World of Games das neue Zelda für den Wii für 2011 angekündigt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAAHH!!OMG!!
Neues Zelda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wii..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Super Idee! Jeder macht einen Fanthread für sein Lieblingsspiel auf und postet Videos davon rein!
> 
> Ich mach Taschenbillard, kommt bestimmt gut an.


Ja aber Zelda/Link gehört einfach zu den wichtigsten Spielen von Nintendo.
Meiner Meinung nach ist TP etwa das beste Spiel von Nintendo, wobei eigentlich könnte man einfach einen Nintendo-Thread aufmachen.



> Ich hab vorhin gerade gesehen das World of Games das neue Zelda für den Wii für 2011 angekündigt hat.


Auf WoG? Hmm ich seh da nichts.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin gerade gesehen das World of Games das neue Zelda für den Wii für 2011 angekündigt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur für Wii? hatte eigentlich gehofft es käme noch für GameCube raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Leider ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Offiziele Projekte Arbeitstitel is  is The legend of Wii :/_


----------



## Zonalar (3. Dezember 2009)

Diese Folgen gibt es auch auf Englisch mit deutschem Untertitel (was ich persöhnlich sogar besser finde )

Ich liebe Zelda. Das beste Spiel, dass mir je unter die Finger gekommen ist.


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf WoG? Hmm ich seh da nichts.


Einfach bei suche Zelda eingeben und dann auf "Legend of Zelda 2 (Arbeitstitel)" klicken.


Ich weiss nicht was ihr gegen die Wii habt. Also mir hat Twilight Princess super gefallen.


----------



## Kargaro (3. Dezember 2009)

Du hast meine Idee geklaut... ich verlange Schadensersatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Dezember 2009)

wuhuhu Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit castlevania ff und kh die beste spielereihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte sie alle von a link to the past über das remake auf dem fba des nes klassikers bis hin zum ds spiel, btw neben der wii versiion erscheint noch spirit tracks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor en paar monaten erst wieder ganondorf mit dem bigoro langschwert gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der Trailer zum Film ; )



zelda im real life..wäre schon schön doof..die fee >.>



beste werbung überhaupt..für zelda snes xD mit deutschen texten!!!!


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr gegen die Wii habt. Also mir hat Twilight Princess super gefallen.



Hab ja eig. nix gegen die Wii..
Hab ja selber eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab keine das is es jaXD

das beste zelda spiel war immer noch ocarina of time... ach ja ich weiß noch als ich das erste mal auf epona geritten bin*schwelgt in erinnerungen


----------



## Pente (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Zelda.. <3 mein Lieblingsspiel.. für IMMER.
> Ocarina of Time <3


Richtig. "Ocarina of Time" ist das mit Abstand beste Zelda das es jemals gab. Von Nintendo meinte erst kürzlich jemand, dass in naher Zukunft wohl kein Teil von Zelda an "Ocarina of Time" rankäme, geschweige denn es übertreffen könne. Seiner Meinung nach liegt es auch größtenteils daran, dass die Spieler "Ocarina of Time" besser in Erinnerung haben als es tatsächlich war und wenn sie es heute nochmal spielen würden fänden sie es ja gar nicht mehr so toll.

Leider bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass so schnell kein so gutes Zelda mehr auf den Markt kommen wird wie "Ocarina of Time" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit einem hat er nicht Recht: ich hab es erst letztes Jahr wieder gespielt und ich fand Ocarina of Time auch heute noch genial.

"Twilight Princess" war o.k. und auf alle Fälle besser als "Windwaker", aber halt noch lang kein "Majors Mask" oder gar "Ocarina of Time". Gerade gegen Ende fand ich wurde die Story von "Twilight Princess" sehr schnell abgehandelt und man hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, dass sie möglichst schnell zum Ende kommen möchten.

Für Nintendo DS kommt übrigens diesen Monat, am 11.12.2009, "Zelda: Spirit Tracks" auf den Markt: http://www.zeldaeurope.de/spiele/st/index.php


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

mir gefiel ja majoras mask so gar nicht.. immer dieses gehetze... da war  windwaker lustiger.... und es stimmt nicht das ocarina of time nicht mehr toll ist habs erst dieses jahra us meiner oldie kiste gekramt und wieder von vorn angefangen.... ich hatte genau so viel spaß wie beim ersten mal..


----------



## Petersburg (3. Dezember 2009)

also ich finde immer noch das Zelda Ocarina of Time & Majoras Mask die besten Teile waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> also ich finde immer noch das Zelda Ocarina of Time & Majoras Mask die besten Teile waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Orcania of Time hab ich mir damals nur von einem Kumpel ausgeliehn und dann bissl gespielt
als ich dann mit meinen Eltern im laden stand hab ich nur Majoras mask gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hab ich mir halt das geholt( eig. meine eltern >.< )....war sogar gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde ja ja "A Link to the Past" besser als "Ocarina of Time". Natürlich war es das erste Zelda in 3D und desshalb schon was besonderes aber den Charme der alten 2D-Spiele wird nie wieder erreicht werden können.


----------



## Klunker (3. Dezember 2009)

zustimm. zudem fand ich ganondorf en bissel zu leicht :/ also heutzutage, damls ging er..^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke für alle, die in WoW auch nur ansatzweise die Instanzen gemacht haben, finden ALLE heutigen Bosse zuleicht (ist ja gut... ausser Mega-Man). Ich selber Spiele Zelda-Ocarina of Time heute, weil ich es zu meinen Kindheitstagen nicht konnte. mein Bruder hats mit nem Hammer VOR MEINEN AUGEN! zerdroschen... (war sein Spiel, aber mein Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Heute hol ich das nach. Habs ausgelehnt von nem guten Koleggen und die N64 angeschmissen und habe genausoviel Spass, wie damals alsi ch 7 war. Zudemlöse ich heute viel mehr Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Biggoron-Schwert darf ich auch mein Eigen nennen.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich denke für alle, die in WoW auch nur ansatzweise die Instanzen gemacht haben, finden ALLE heutigen Bosse zuleicht (ist ja gut... ausser Mega-Man). Ich selber Spiele Zelda-Ocarina of Time heute, weil ich es zu meinen Kindheitstagen nicht konnte. mein Bruder hats mit nem Hammer VOR MEINEN AUGEN! zerdroschen... (war sein Spiel, aber mein Herz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ocarina of time mach ich in 24 stunden fertig^^ und mit fertig mein ich: alle herzteile, weiss umrandete herzen, alle waffen etc etc^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Richtig. "Ocarina of Time" ist das mit Abstand beste Zelda das es jemals gab.



Da möchte ich Veto einlegen. *g*
Ich kann mich beispielsweise nicht zwischen A Link to the Past, Ocarina, Twilight Princess und der NES-Version entscheiden, was den Titel angeht.

Im Gegensatz dazu: Zelda 2, Windwaker und die RICHTIG GROTTEN SCHLECHTEN Phillips "CD-i"-Versionen darf man mit gutem Gewissen in einer modrigen Gruft verbuddeln und vergessen.


----------



## IncanusWB (4. Dezember 2009)

Uh ja da komm erinnerungen hoch

wie ich mit nem kumpel ocarina of time über 3 tage durchgezockt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die mutter meines freundes den n64 danach in den pool befördert hat 

ABER das der n64 nachm trocknen wieder funktioniert hat sie nich eingeplant xD

Twilight princes hab ich vor gut 2 monaten durchgezockt hat mich einfach nich mehr los gelassen 

tja zelda ist einfach ein stück game geschichte 

greets


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Veto einlegen. *g*
> Ich kann mich beispielsweise nicht zwischen A Link to the Past, Ocarina, Twilight Princess und der NES-Version entscheiden, was den Titel angeht.


Tja Zam, die meisten hier kennen die SNES-Version gar nicht, geschweige denn die NES-Versionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_xD Geil n Neues Unterforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICh Fand von dne Zelda Spielen bis jetzt Majoras Mask am besten und schwersten wen man ohne Zeit slover gespielt hat wahr es ne echte herausforderung Ocarina of Time wahr auch immer genial.
A Link to the Pats hab ich nie zu ende gezockt ^^ hange in Ganondorfs schloss ^^ Oracel of Age/Seasons wahr auch find ich n Geniales game 
von Twilight Princes wahr ich damals etwas entauchstc das die story schnell an spannung verloren
Und Wind Waker wahr auch nicht ganz so ubel aber hab iwie Princesin Zelda im Game vermisst_


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2009)

Majoras Mask  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein lieblings boss war dieser fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Majoras Mask
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der war doch sauschwer. Ich hatte zu der Zeit keinen Plan gehabt, wie ich denn bekämpfen sollte, und hab mich dann verzweifelt dem Spiel abgewendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Der war doch sauschwer. Ich hatte zu der Zeit keinen Plan gehabt, wie ich denn bekämpfen sollte, und hab mich dann verzweifelt dem Spiel abgewendet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau deshalb mochte ich ihn!
An dem saß ich ein paar Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Dezember 2009)

War gestern noch im Schattentempel und habe mich gefragt, wie ich in einem Raum, wo von beiden Seiten Wände mit Stacheln auf mich zuschieben, wie ich die beseitige. Hab schon 3 Stunden daran gesessen :/ Naja, nebenbei nochn Film geguckt^^ Erst diesen Morgen hab ichs rausgefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jezz hab ich alle 6 Embleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hach, es ist so AUFREGEND!


----------



## Zonalar (5. Dezember 2009)

War gestern noch im Schattentempel und habe mich gefragt, wie ich in einem Raum, wo von beiden Seiten Wände mit Stacheln auf mich zuschieben, wie ich die beseitige. Hab schon 3 Stunden daran gesessen :/ Naja, nebenbei nochn Film geguckt^^ Erst diesen Morgen hab ichs rausgefunden. 

BTW:
Es gibt ja in ocarina of Time diese Grossen Schwarzen Säulen mit nemSymboldrauf.Wenn man sie anklickt, liest man "???". Was kann man mit denen machen? Kann mir wer helfen? Eins ist in Gaons Schloss.Und ein anderes davor, wo ungefähr die Fee war, als man noch klein war.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefiel ja die Gameboy-Classic-Version am besten: "The Legend of Zelda - Links awakening" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (21. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu:
> Zelda 2,
> Windwaker
> 
> darf man mit gutem Gewissen in einer modrigen Gruft verbuddeln und vergessen.



Da muss ich Veto einlegen!

Zelda 2 war sehr gut. Sie haben versucht etwas neues zu Versuchen und das ist ihnen auch sehr gut gelungen.

Es ist ein Sidescrolling RPG. Ich kann mich jetzt an kein Spiel erinnern was zu der Zeit gegensteuer könnte.


Winwaker war auch nicht schlecht, aber sehr kurz, leider. Die meisten sind nur darüber am meckern weil ein Zelda Teil rauskommen sollte im Twilight Princess look, aber es kam Cellshading. Ich finde Windwaker sogar noch besser als TP. Warum? Weil an Windwaker alles gepasst hat.


----------



## Abrox (21. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> BTW:
> Es gibt ja in ocarina of Time diese Grossen Schwarzen Säulen mit nemSymboldrauf.Wenn man sie anklickt, liest man "???". Was kann man mit denen machen? Kann mir wer helfen? Eins ist in Gaons Schloss.Und ein anderes davor, wo ungefähr die Fee war, als man noch klein war.



Du musst die letzte Maske haben. Wenn du sie aufsetzt kannst du mit den Statuen reden.



Qonix schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr gegen die Wii habt. Also mir hat Twilight Princess super gefallen.



Das liegt daran das TP ein Gamecube Titel ist der einen Wii Port bekommen hat.


----------



## Imseos (23. Dezember 2009)

Jap stimmt so ich habe beide gamecup und wii^^

Naja ich kauf mir eigentlich nur die Nintendo teile das ich jederzeit jrden Zelda Teil spielen kann den ich will...

Ach ja Spirittrack liegt unterm weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _A Link to the Pats hab ich nie zu ende gezockt ^^ hange in Ganondorfs schloss ^^ _


Ich auch nicht. Ich hatte es eine Zeit lang gespielt bis ich überhaupt nicht mehr wusst, was ich machen muss und habe aufgehört und jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr finden. Ich wollte es immer mal fertig spielen, aber es war einfach weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (7. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Ich hatte es eine Zeit lang gespielt bis ich überhaupt nicht mehr wusst, was ich machen muss und habe aufgehört und jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr finden. Ich wollte es immer mal fertig spielen, aber es war einfach weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kostet doch nix mehr. jedenfalls die gba version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw:
wieso muss in jedem zelda teil son blöder wassertempel sein...
ich hasse diesen dungeon jedesmal...


----------



## Kargaro (19. Januar 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> btw:
> wieso muss in jedem zelda teil son blöder wassertempel sein...
> ich hasse diesen dungeon jedesmal...



Mir gehts da genau so.. ich hasse die Wassertempel auch, besonders den aus Ocarina of Time, welches ich gerade nochmal durchspiele. Beim ersten mal Wassertempel in OOT bin ich ewig stecken geblieben...


----------



## Abrox (20. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und Wind Waker wahr auch nicht ganz so ubel *aber hab iwie Princesin Zelda im Game vermisst*_



Zelda war doch drin. Tetra übernimmt die Rolle als Inkarnation von Prinzessin Zelda.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Veto einlegen. *g*
> Ich kann mich beispielsweise nicht zwischen *A Link to the Past, Ocarina*, Twilight Princess und der *NES-Version* entscheiden, was den Titel angeht.


Hach .. *dahinschmelz*


wie recht du doch hast ..... *schmach* und für alle Unwissenden hier des is die NES VErsion (jetzt nur en paar Bosskämpfe)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8ZzmhtNVE8[/youtube]

und ein Bosskampf auf dem SNES

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS_OZ1rfZF8[/youtube]

Das sind wahr Schätze der Spielgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2010)

So, das neue Zelda für die Wii wurde auf der E3 vorgestellt.

Es heisst: The Legend of Zelda - Skyward Sword

und es sieht gut aus. Leider kommt es erst 2011.

*will haben*


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, das neue Zelda für die Wii wurde auf der E3 vorgestellt.
> 
> Es heisst: The Legend of Zelda - Skyward Sword
> 
> ...




Irgendwie sah das eher (noch) aus, als wäre ein neu durchgestylter Link deplatziert in die Ocarina-Engine mit Windwaker-Look-a-like-Interface gepackt worden *g*


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2010)

Ach das kommt schon noch. Zelda war bis jetzt fast immer einfach nur genial.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (17. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach das kommt schon noch. Zelda war bis jetzt fast immer einfach nur genial.



Also wenn die auch nur annähernd sogut sind wie die restlichen Nintendospiele dann stimmt das. Ich warte ja persönlich noch auf Inet für die Wii das ich endlich mal den ersten Teil zocken kann. Und ich weiß nicht ob man Twilight Princess ohne das die vorherigen spielen kann. Auf jeden Fall will ich es mal versuchen, bin ganz großer Fan von Nintendos Frandchises.


----------



## Abrox (18. Juni 2010)

Nintendo ist mit DS und Wii entgültig für mich gestorben. 

Schade um die ganzen Zelda Titel die ich jetzt verpasse, aber ich werd mir für ne Hand voll Spiele keine Konsole kaufen.

Das neue Zelda sieht stark nach Cellshading aus. Sicher, es ist noch in nem frühen Stadium aber irgendwie wirkt es mir etwas zu bunt. (Und ich spiel viele bunte Spiele). Ich zweifle nicht daran das es gut sein wird, denn man merkt ja den standart den Nintendo in seine Zelda spiele legt. Ich kenn nicht ein schlechtes Spiel in der Reihe (vielleicht die CDI Titel).


----------



## Morwenth (23. März 2011)

der erste Trailer von Skyward Sword hat mich auch nofh nicht unbedingt so angesprochen, aber der nächste Trailer von der GDC sah schon etwas stimmiger aus, finde ich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKUn5ESdK4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Twilight Princess hat mir persönlich eben wegen des etwas düsteren Settings (vor allem der Anfang war super atmosphärisch fand ich) total gut gefallen, aber eine Rückkehr zu etwas bunteren Tönen stört mich auch nicht - Hauptsache, Skyward Sword wird stimmig. Mein allererstes Zelda war Link's Awakening, und wird deswegen immer mein Liebling bleiben. Mein alter GameBoy tut's noch, ich bin also happy.  Aber ich hab#s nicht bereut, mir ne Wii zuzulegen. Allerdings empfehle ich, TP auf Englisch zu spielen. ^^


----------



## Manaldheilungl (23. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie sah das eher (noch) aus, als wäre ein neu durchgestylter Link deplatziert in die Ocarina-Engine mit Windwaker-Look-a-like-Interface gepackt worden *g*



Ja.... 
Traurig.

Gebt mir ein Spiel mit weiterentwickelter Twilight Princess Engine und IRGEND einer neuen Idee. Steampunk. Asia-Look. Kontrollierbares Wetter/ Jahreszeiten (Seasons + Ages). Traut sich aber keiner. Immer das selbe.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2011)

Das düstere Setting in Twillight Princess war auch nicht ideal. Wenn die Entwickler das Feeling von A Link to the Past wieder einfangen können (große Spielwelt, Abwechslung, Humor, nicht zu kitschig und gleichzeitig aber auch nicht zu ernst + herausfordernd, ohne zu viele Steuerungs-Experimente), in einer zeitgemäßen Optik - DAS wäre perfekt.


----------



## Morwenth (29. März 2011)

amen, ZAM. Weiß zwar nicht, ob Skyward Sword das einlösen wird, bleibe aber mal vorsichtig optimistisch.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2011)

Ich hab vor'n paar Tagen mal wieder Zelda 3 aufm SNES angefangen ... War das erste Spiel, was ich damals zu meinem SNES bekommen habe (statt Super Mario). Boahr ... Nostalgie vom feinsten.


----------



## Daywalker1987 (30. März 2011)

Im Juni etwa soll ja ein Remake von OOT auf dem 3DS erscheinen was sehr verlockend klingt und ausschaut 

Und ich habe immernoch die Hoffnung, dass dies auch mit Majoras Mask geschieht^^


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab vor'n paar Tagen mal wieder Zelda 3 aufm SNES angefangen ... War das erste Spiel, was ich damals zu meinem SNES bekommen habe (statt Super Mario). Boahr ... Nostalgie vom feinsten.



... und man merkt um 3:00 Morgens, dass man immer noch spielt... *g*


----------



## Morwenth (31. März 2011)

Daywalker1987 schrieb:


> Im Juni etwa soll ja ein Remake von OOT auf dem 3DS erscheinen was sehr verlockend klingt und ausschaut
> 
> Und ich habe immernoch die Hoffnung, dass dies auch mit Majoras Mask geschieht^^




Ich werd bloß einfach mit dem NDS nicht warm. Hab deswegen auch "Spirit Tracks" noch gar nicht gespielt, auch die REviews haben mich nicht vollends überzeugt, ich zögere noch. Lohnt es sich? Sonst bleib ich bei den tried&true-Titeln, die ich hab, und warte noch ein bisschen.


----------

